# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  قاعدة الميمات السبع في التعامل مع الأقدار المؤلمة.

## أم أروى المكية

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
		الحمدلله موفي الصابرين أجرهم بغير حساب والصلاة والسلام على من أُعطي فشكر  		وأُبتلي فصبر ؛ أما بعد
		فالدنيا دار البلاء وموطن الابتلاء والاختبار ولا يكاد يسلم الإنسان في  		حياته من أقدار مؤلمة متنوعة أشكالها متفاوتة أحجامها مختلفة أوقاته.
		وهذه الأقدار تحتاج من الإنسان تعاملا معينا حتى يكون أثرها عليه نافعا  		وضررها عنه زائلا .
		فإنه إن لم يُحسن التعامل معها خسر دنياه وما يتعلق بها ومن أهمها صحته  		الجسمية وحالته النفسية وخسر آخرته وما يتعلق بها في معاده ومنزله يوم  		القيامة .
		وقد وضعت هذه القاعدة وسميتها :(قاعدة الميمات السبع في التعامل مع الأقدار  		المؤلمة) فمن وفُق للتعامل مع الأقدار المؤلمة من خلالها سلم في دنياه وفاز  		في آخرته .
		وإني أسأل الله أن تكون نافعة لي ولمن يقرأها وينشرها وهي سهلة الحفظ وسهلة  		النشر .

		وميمات هذه القاعدة كالتالي :

		أولاً / مقدر : كن على يقين من ذلك ؛ صحيح أن القدر المؤلم يعتبر حدثا  		جديدا في الحياة عند وقوعه لكنه في الحقيقة مقدر من عند الله بيومه وساعته  		وطريقته من قبل خلق السماوات والأرص ؛ قال تعالى :( ما أصاب من مصيبة في  		الأرض ولا في أنفسكم إلا في كتاب من قبل أن نبراها إن ذلك على الله يسير ).

		ثانياً / مأجور : وهذا مما يهون على العبد مصيبته حين يعلم أنه مأجور من  		الله على ما أصابه ؛قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :( عَجَبًا لأمرِ المؤمنِ  		إِنَّ أمْرَه كُلَّهُ لهُ خَيرٌ وليسَ ذلكَ لأحَدٍ إلا للمُؤْمنِ إِنْ  		أصَابتهُ سَرَّاءُ شَكَرَ فكانتْ خَيرًا لهُ وإنْ أصَابتهُ ضَرَّاءُ صَبرَ  		فكانتْ خَيرًا لهُ ". رواهُ مُسْلِمٌ. 
 
		ثالثاً / معوض : فمتى صبر العبد وذكر ما ورد ذكره من الأذكار عند وقوع  		القدر المؤلم عوضه الله خيرا مما فقد ؛ ففي الحديث الصحيح أن النبي صلى  		الله عليه وسلم قال :(مَا مِنْ مُسْلِمٍ تُصِيبُهُ مُصِيبَةٌ ، فَيَقُولُ  		مَا أَمَرَهُ اللَّهُ : إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ  		اللَّهُمَّ أَجِرْنِي فِي مُصِيبَتِي وَأَخْلِفْ لِي خَيْرًا مِنْهَا ،  		إِلا أَخْلَفَ اللَّهُ لَهُ خَيْرًا مِنْهَا)رواه مسلم .

		رابعاً / محبوب : أن يعلم العبد أن الله إذا أحب قوما ابتلاهم ؛ فلعل هذا  		القدر المؤلم دليل محبة لك عند الله.

		خامساً / محمود : أن يعلم العبد أنه إذا صبر على القدر المؤلم كان محمودا  		عند ربه وإن لم يصبر والعياذ بالله كان ممقوتاً ؛ ففي الحديث عن النبي صلى  		الله عليه وسلم :( إِنَّ عِظَمَ الْجَزَاءِ مَعَ عِظَمِ الْبَلاءِ ،  		وَإِنَّ اللهَ إِذَا أَحَبَّ قَوْمًا ابْتَلاهُمْ ، فَمَنْ رَضِيَ فَلَهُ  		الرِّضَا ، وَمَنْ سَخِطَ فَلَهُ السُّخْطُ ).

		سادساً / ممزوج : فالقدر المؤلم مهما كان مؤلما فإنه ليس شرا محضا ؛ فإن  		الله لا يقدر شرا محضا ؛ بل في الأقدار المؤلمة من الخير والفضل والرفعة  		للعبد ما لا يخطر له على بال .
		فهي وإن المقدور شرا من وجه فإنه ممزوج بالخيرات من وجوه أخرى .

		سابعا / منسي : أن مصائب الدنيا يُنسي بعضها بعضا ، والواقع والتاريخ  		وتجارب الناس تؤكد أن وقع المصيبة يخف مع مرور الزمن حتى يزول غالب.

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : (ولهذا قال بعض السلف إما أن تصبر صبر  		الكرام، وإما أن تسلو سلو البهائم، فالإنسان لابد أن ينسى هذه المصيبة على  		ممر الزمان، فإذا كان لابد من نسيانها فكونه يصبر صبر الكرام الذي يثاب  		عليه خير من كونه يتجزع ويتسخط ثم في النهاية يسلو كما تسلو البهيمة) .
		خاتمة: أسأل الله أن تكون هذه القاعدة نافعة لنا جميعا والسلام عليكم ورحمة  		الله وبركاته .

		مصلح بن زويد العتيبي.
		١٤٣٦/١٢/١٣هـ .
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/musleh/137.htm

----------


## منتقبة محبة لوطنها المغرب

[quote=أم أروى المكية;796785] بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
        الحمدلله موفي الصابرين أجرهم بغير حساب والصلاة والسلام على من أُعطي فشكر          وأُبتلي فصبر ؛ أما بعد
        فالدنيا دار البلاء وموطن الابتلاء والاختبار ولا يكاد يسلم الإنسان في          حياته من أقدار مؤلمة متنوعة أشكالها متفاوتة أحجامها مختلفة أوقاته.
        وهذه الأقدار تحتاج من الإنسان تعاملا معينا حتى يكون أثرها عليه نافعا          وضررها عنه زائلا .
        فإنه إن لم يُحسن التعامل معها خسر دنياه وما يتعلق بها ومن أهمها صحته          الجسمية وحالته النفسية وخسر آخرته وما يتعلق بها في معاده ومنزله يوم          القيامة .
        وقد وضعت هذه القاعدة وسميتها :(قاعدة الميمات السبع في التعامل مع الأقدار          المؤلمة)  .

        مصلح بن زويد العتيبي.
        ١٤٣٦/١٢/١٣هـ .

شكر الله لك قاعدة ممتازة

----------

